# Why are plushies with SPH's not allowed here?



## Axelfox (Nov 26, 2009)

Because i know of one site that allows them,but here they're not allowed.

Why is that.


----------



## SaberSecreT (Nov 26, 2009)

Care to explain to an ignorant like me the meaning of SPH?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Because i know of one site that allows them,but here they're not allowed.
> 
> Why is that.



I'm sure that that one site is fine with it, but sex toys do not follow the AUP's For you by you policy...


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 26, 2009)

The only purpose an SPH serves is reason enough.  FA is a place to show off art, not sex toys.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 26, 2009)

SaberSecreT said:


> Care to explain to an ignorant like me the meaning of SPH?



Maybe it means Small Penises Hole?

*shrug*


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 26, 2009)

edit


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 26, 2009)

"Strategically placed hole," actually.  The plushies who go for turning stuffed animals into sex toys usually modify theirs to have one.

My stuffed animals are for cuddling and show, and doing something like this ruins them to me.


----------



## SaberSecreT (Nov 26, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> "Strategically placed hole," actually.  The plushies who go for turning stuffed animals into sex toys usually modify theirs to have one.



._.


o_o


O_______O


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 26, 2009)

I figure it's to keep most of us from committing suicide.

Seriously.
Keep your fucking sex toys to yourself.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

O_o 
Teddies are not for sex


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 26, 2009)

No, I do not want to see what helps you get to sleep at night and I'm fairly certain most of the people on this website don't either.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 26, 2009)

I can name a site where you can post that as much as you want if you really want to. It's really not art though,best to not have it be here.lol Also strictly a fetish, would rather just see g-rated pics of them on here. Adult stuff....let's keep it to sites for that and general porno stuff.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 26, 2009)

SaberSecreT said:


> ._.
> 
> 
> o_o
> ...



Typical reaction, and well-earned.  Me, I'm desensitized to it.

But back to the point, yeah, the fact that they're essentially sex toys is basically why SPH-modified and SPA-modified ("appendage") plushes generally aren't allowed on FA.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Kay why not say it how it is.

"How come we can't post pics of children's toys with Dicks and vaginas that are obviously used for fucking on a site dedicated to erotic art?"


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 26, 2009)

renaissancefan98 posted photos of his sex plushies on FA previously and the admins deleted them.  He apparently didn't learn his lesson and did it agian today with the same results.  I guess now he's trying to figure out why posting photos of things he puts his penis into is agianst the rules.  To answer his question; It's because you are posting photos of things you put your penis into.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> renaissancefan98 posted photos of his sex plushies on FA previously and the admins deleted them.  He apparently didn't learn his lesson and did it agian today with the same results.  I guess now he's trying to figure out why posting photos of things he puts his penis into is agianst the rules.  To answer his question; It's because you are posting photos of things you put your penis into.



Dude i deleted the images myself.

By going into control panel+submissions


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Kay why not say it how it is.
> 
> "How come we can't post pics of children's toys with Dicks and vaginas that are obviously used for fucking on a site dedicated to erotic art?"



Is it art, though?  I'm kinda' afraid of the answers put forth if this is debated.

Also:





Vaelarsa said:


> Seriously.
> Keep your fucking sex toys to yourself.


 This seems like the soundest advice.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 26, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Is it art, though?  I'm kinda' afraid of the answers put forth if this is debated.
> 
> Also: This seems like the soundest advice.



Of course i know one site,that i posted the stuff that is hosted in the former USSR. I think it's called plush,something. Of course later i'm going to try to figure out Blender and Gimp to draw my character and put it on Furaffinity.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 26, 2009)

The Wikifur page you linked to before your edit had the site's name just one hop away.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 26, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Of course i know one site,that i posted the stuff that is hosted in the former USSR. I think it's called plush,something. Of course later i'm going to try to figure out Blender and Gimp to draw my character and put it on Furaffinity.



plush.something,guesswhatitis.ru

just go there. and stay there. It's not art. You can draw stuff of that nature if you must but...dude it's not art.

No rl porn is allowed here to start with so .=/


Also,no offense but why most of the men into this in there 30's and older? It's kinda gross.=/


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

hm. yeah. nevermind.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 26, 2009)

Actually i deleted the submissions myself,because under control panel,you can delete your submissions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2009)

*picks up entire desk*
*slams it into my own face*
*EPIC facedesk*
If you can't figure it out that just stupid, it's a SEX-TOY!


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 27, 2009)

Because they are modified for sexual use, thus sexual photographs are not permitted. Is that a good enough answer for you?


----------



## Hakoge (Nov 27, 2009)

I think everybody else said it well enough for me, but let me add my input.

You posted these before, they were deleted by admin for going against the site's TOS (Sexually modified stuffed animals are *prohibited*. Nobody wants to see your filthy, evidently-unwashed sex toy). And yet somehow you came up with the _brilliant_ idea, after that TOS violation was brought up the first time, that you'd try it again, and people called you out on it _once again._

Whether it was an admin or yourself who deleted it the second time around is a moot point. I think what's _astounding_ here is the fact that you _still don't seem to get it_.

Also that you haven't read the site's rules/TOS. *thumbsup*

Sex toys =/= art. Yes, this site revolves almost entirely around porn, but *sex toys =/= art*.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 27, 2009)

Hakoge said:


> I think everybody else said it well enough for me, but let me add my input.
> 
> You posted these before, they were deleted by admin for going against the site's TOS (Sexually modified stuffed animals are *prohibited*. Nobody wants to see your filthy, evidently-unwashed sex toy). And yet somehow you came up with the _brilliant_ idea, after that TOS violation was brought up the first time, that you'd try it again, and people called you out on it _once again._
> 
> ...




The first time too, i deleted the stuff myself.


----------



## Hakoge (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay, so you deleted it the first time after everyone told you it was a TOS violation because the sexually-modified stuffed animal was considered a sex toy and sex toys are prohibited on the site.

That being the case, _why the hell would you post them again?_ Do you just... Not learn, or something?


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 27, 2009)

Could someone lock this thread?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 27, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Could someone lock this thread?



Just stop responding to it. Seriously.


----------

